# Wanted: The best sunscreen of UAE



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

What is the highest recommended and famous sunscreen??

No matter the price but where you can get cheaper in Dubai or Abu Dhabi??

Thank you guys


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

WesternGirl said:


> What is the highest recommended and famous sunscreen??
> 
> No matter the price but where you can get cheaper in Dubai or Abu Dhabi??
> 
> Thank you guys


i'm using avene with spf 50+. neither the cheapest nor the most expensive, but it works just fine if you have dry skin. have a look at your skin type first - you can use a thin sheet of paper tissue and wipe the forehead, the cheeks, under the lower lip, and around the nostrils. look at the amount of skin oil taken in by the paper after each wipe. then you can decide if your skin is dry, mixed, oily, sensitive (the skin will turn red and stay red a longer time), and so on, and you can choose the sunscreen product that suits your skin.

alternatively, you can ask for specialized advice from someone who really knows what they are talking about, and get a full analysis of your complexion. 

then you need to keep in mind why you need the sunscreen: is it for beach use? to cover when you drive? to get protection when you jog? if you don't trust your instincts, see a cosmetologist. a good one, not a fraud in a cheap salon.

it's always hit and miss to find good cosmetics here. i think the oldest, closest to expiry date, most expensive cosmetic products are sent here as they know most of the people here have money and little information/desire to get informed, or go for bargains irrespective of quality and safety.

i hope this helps


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Read page 5 for guidelines on choosing the right protection.

EU Rating Guideline

Knowing the manufacturer of the key chemical that acts as the sunblock in cosmetics manufactured by major brands, most of them do not really exceed 30 despite the claims.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a mixed sensitive skin and I do not like to be tanned, but to maintain my skin tone. In Spain the hightest sunblock is 50+ UVA/UVB and I used to use 3 different brands (Heliocare, La Roche Posay or Avene) throughout the year with my sunglasses and in Summer with a hat or a cap.

So I am really keen to know what is the highest sunscreen here and what brand is best known, recommended by dermatologists, famous...


I love the sun but not on my skin!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's websites that rate sunscreens, a lot of sunscreens advertise one thing but provide less protection. Here's one website:

Environmental Working Group's 2011 Sunscreen Report | EWG's Skin Deep


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

We use P20 by Riemann. Costs about €25 per bottle. Doesn't block the sun but moderates the amount of protectection based on your skin.

My wife who's as pale as anything, and would burn if she stood next to the toaster, has been able to go out in the sun without fear of burning, so we'd rate it quite highly!!


----------

